# Abu Dhabi - Iphone 6 recommendations please..



## Abou Diaby (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi, this is my first post, just over 2 weeks in and I need to start getting things organised-
I am after an Iphone 6, does anyone have any recommendations on a good company to use?
Obviously, I'd like to get it as cheap as possible but I'm not really sure whether to go pay as you go or contract, I mainly want it for on the go internet use and the occasional text as I have a business phone for calls
Anyone got any experience or tips? They'd be gratefully received-
I would like the 64gb smaller screen version
Cheers, Mike


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

store.apple.com/ae


----------



## Abou Diaby (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you, thankfully I did manage to work that bit out though!
More specifically I am after advise on contract and pay as you go opportunities on an Iphone6-
Is etisalate really the only option or perhaps du? I hear they're owned by the same company though and neither seem to be talking about the 6 yet-
With further research it looks like buying the phone separately may be the only viable option, anyone have any experience of pay as you go?
Like I say, my priority is 4g over calls..
Thanks in advance
Mike


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Etisalat will not give you a phone on a package unless you have been a post paid customer with them for 6 months with good payment history

get the phone on your own, and opt for whatever package you like

Also check which operator has better coverage in your home/work/places you frequent


----------



## Abou Diaby (Sep 14, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Etisalat will not give you a phone on a package unless you have been a post paid customer with them for 6 months with good payment history
> 
> get the phone on your own, and opt for whatever package you like
> 
> Also check which operator has better coverage in your home/work/places you frequent


That's really useful advise, I wasn't aware of this, thankyou!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Great advice from TheExpatriate. Also you should note that for good 4G coverage you also need good signal for phone calls. 4G is often going down in my experience. And I can assure you they are not the same company, although the customer service experience is pretty much the same (i.e. crap).


----------



## Abou Diaby (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## frenchie587 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi all, 
I am shortly flying out to AD and have been told that I need a phone without a camera and would really appreciate any recommendations. I would like 3/4G coverage and GPS. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

frenchie587 said:


> Hi all,
> I am shortly flying out to AD and have been told that I need a phone without a camera and would really appreciate any recommendations. I would like 3/4G coverage and GPS.
> Thanks in advance.


Why without a camera ???


----------



## frenchie587 (Apr 21, 2014)

Security purposes for work. 
I could just leave it at home but would like to have one for convenience.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

frenchie587 said:


> Security purposes for work.
> I could just leave it at home but would like to have one for convenience.


buy one of the very basic Nokias. 4G is out of question, you won't find a 4G phone without a camera


----------



## frenchie587 (Apr 21, 2014)

Many thanks


----------



## The tourist (Sep 21, 2014)

For a non camera smart mobile with an android than here it is iON one mobile and huwaie. Available but the thing is its only available in Singapore hope u find it or search web.


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

May be worth considering Ta'wam from Etisalat. Two SIM cards with the same number and you just type a code in to activate whichever phone you are using. This way you can use a better phone when you're not at work. It's one of their better ideas....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

you can do the same with Du, and you do not need to punch any codes, both SIMs receive calls, and both SIMs can initiate calls.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

just ordered mine from the Apple Online store, delivery estimate : October 14th


----------

